# Favorite and Least Favorite Show Prizes



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We are starting to plan our Specialty for next year, and I volunteered my daughter to be trophy person ( with my help ). She gets to shop around and choose the prizes/trophies for all three of the shows, and the obedience ring. So that is a lot of prizes - some lower priced ones and then of course the big ones.

What has been your favorite or least favorite prizes/trophies you have seen or won?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Cash or gift cards are great

Things that have a use, won't just sit on a shelf collecting dust. 

More along the keepsake line, things like Anney's magnets.

I don't like "stuff" that's just going to take up space in my house. I have no use for a platter or a vase or anything like that.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Cash or gift cards are great
> 
> Things that have a use, won't just sit on a shelf collecting dust.
> 
> ...


That is what I am trying to think of, things that will get use.

Last year we did Anney's magnets, they were beautiful! People loved them. The next day we did things that would be useful for traveling, like car battery chargers, to the little gifts of flash lights and lanterns.

Do clubs actually give money? Gift certificates - like national restaurants? Amazon? Grooming Supply websites?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't speak for conformation, but yes cash is a pretty common (and well-liked) prize for obedience. And gift cards - walmart, onofrio, a dog related shop


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I can't speak for conformation, but yes cash is a pretty common (and well-liked) prize for obedience. And gift cards - walmart, onofrio, a dog related shop


Did not know onofrio had gift cards. Great idea.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I like things that are useful for dog shows, such as a gear bag with a Golden embroidered on it, a nice chair (sometimes given for high in trial and/or high combined, for example), stuff like that.
Cash or gift cards are ALWAYS appreciated!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Our club had someone engrave Chris Christensen brushes and platters-like serving platters. I personally really liked the brushes. Our club members were really excited about the serving platters/cheese boards too. I personally won't use it for every day but it is perfect for bringing food to GR club parties and events. Some of the Spode Woodland Golden Retriever design seems like a potentially good trophy/gift....like the treat canister.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic won a beautiful set pf pottery dishes for food and water with a golden actually stenciled in the bottom. They are heavy and so beautiful. He eats out of them every day, and I love them. One thing we have an awful lot of but never use is crystal candy dishes(?). These seem to be popular prizes, but not sure why. Another really nice prize Lushie once won was a big wooden duck decoy so life-like. I love it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Mystic won a beautiful set pf pottery dishes for food and water with a golden actually stenciled in the bottom. They are heavy and so beautiful. He eats out of them every day, and I love them. One thing we have an awful lot of but never use is crystal candy dishes(?). These seem to be popular prizes, but not sure why. Another really nice prize Lushie once won was a big wooden duck decoy so life-like. I love it.


My daughter when she started going to the shows she asked me why the prizes were always kitchen dishes. Must be those candy dishes.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Christen113 said:


> Our club had someone engrave Chris Christensen brushes and platters-like serving platters. I personally really liked the brushes. Our club members were really excited about the serving platters/cheese boards too. I personally won't use it for every day but it is perfect for bringing food to GR club parties and events. Some of the Spode Woodland Golden Retriever design seems like a potentially good trophy/gift....like the treat canister.


I was actually thinking about Chris Christensen gifts.

I will have to look up Spode Woodland.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

A picture frame or a shadow box.


----------

